# prominent ears



## Vanda

Hello all,

There is no way I find the Czech term for prominent ears. All I've found is that ear is ucho in CZ, and that is all I know.


----------



## sokol

I've found this here, Vanda:

"- nejčastější vrozená  vada je otapostasis - odstávající boltce"
- boltce (singular = boltec) = not the whole ear (ucho) but only the part protruding from the head = the visible part (because in medicine the "ear" means also interior parts), in English referred to also as "external ear"
- odstávající = adjective (in plural) which means "protruding more than they should"

I've used a trick: searched for the Latin word for it - which seems to be "otapostasis" - and then restricted Google search to do:cz, which produced this hit - a single hit only. (I only hope it is correct. )


----------



## Vanda

Thanks for the help, sokol. Yes, the name of that specific surgery is otoplasty (if that helps people to search for the term). Unhappily that 'famous' site only shows 3 languages about the matter. I thought I could find the jargon (prominent ears) there.


----------



## Lukiz

"Odstávající boltce" seems for me as medical term. In common speech I would use "odstávající uši".


----------



## Vanda

Thank you very much! You helped a lot!


----------



## Encolpius

sokol said:


> ...I've used a trick: searched for the Latin word for it - which seems to be "otapostasis" - and then restricted Google search to do:cz, which produced this hit - a single hit only. (I only hope it is correct. )



it's rather a Greek word, the Latin name is auriculae alatae


----------



## nuclearboy

You can say "odstávající uši" and it is clear what you mean. But we usually say: "odstávají mu uši" (he has prominent ears) or  "odstávají jí uši" (she has prominent ears)


----------

